# DO NOT ACCEPT the new fee schedule



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

If you accept it, they'll bait-and-switch you once again. Their guarantees are based on gross fares, not net. After their 20-28%, you'll be making less than minimum wage!

Don't do it. If you quit before you start and raise hell, it's the only way we can influence them. 

Good luck finding drivers who will drive for free in their less-than-10-year-old clean cars.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Sadly Nashville and Chicago still have drivers.

It's the new economy, get used to it.

3rd world wages right here in the good old USA


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Yep.. but I have 5 burner phones. So i'm "guaranteed" my average of 1 trip per hour. Going to game the hell out of the system. Friend has burners also.


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> Yep.. but I have 5 burner phones. So i'm "guaranteed" my average of 1 trip per hour. Going to game the hell out of the system. Friend has burners also.


How does that work? Isn't the credit card the information that links you to an uber account. Not your phone number right?


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

3MATX said:


> How does that work? Isn't the credit card the information that links you to an uber account. Not your phone number right?


Gift cards, and random card generator from my online bank (it's a safety feature).


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I misread what you were saying. Post deleted.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Right. You of course must already know that once you sign on one phone the app signs you out of any others. You can't game the system. You can only decide how long they will exploit you before you quit.


Sure you can. It's called multiple accounts. I'm not silly enough to do it under one account. I've done it every time they have a guarantee. Works like a charm.


----------



## CT_driver68 (Sep 23, 2014)

Everyone needs to write uber and complain about these rates. EVERYONE!


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

Do not click the agree button they force you to before you can drive. Just let them struggle to replace the drivers who actually care.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

CT_driver68 said:


> Everyone needs to write uber and complain about these rates. EVERYONE!


Read my lips... They. Don't. Care.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Read my lips... They. Don't. Care.


Agreed. I'm always amazed by people who that @uber actually gives a rat's ass. Driver complaints, letters, tweets (even mine) make no difference. Just a way to vent.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

We can't influence them. There are plenty of idiots in the world that want to drive for them.

We can only influence ourselves!


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> Agreed. I'm always amazed by people who that @uber actually gives a rat's ass. Driver complaints, letters, tweets (even mine) make no difference. Just a way to vent.


Agreed. I try to write at least one a day though as I'm taking up one of their highly paid team members time reading and copy and pasting a reply to me. It's small but if everyone did it uber would certainly feel a bit of a hit finacnially.


----------



## Markbrla (Oct 16, 2014)

Why would they care if you quit? There is someone with a car and a pulse to take your place. Don't waste your time.


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

Have not yet heard of this...what is the new fee schedule and is it in all markets?


----------



## Josho (Nov 27, 2014)

wisuber said:


> Have not yet heard of this...what is the new fee schedule and is it in all markets?


http://blog.uber.com/PriceCut2015


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

WELL WTF. Do we know how to find out what the rates will drop to individual markets and how the hell this so called guarantee works?


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

wisuber said:


> WELL WTF. Do we know how to find out what the rates will drop to individual markets and how the hell this so called guarantee works?


Dont bother... .75 mile $1 drop in .15 mile... guarantee dont mean shit because if you exceed the $18 fare limit, you're still getting the .75 mile rate.


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

Total Bullshit. So how much does Lyft pay?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

wisuber said:


> WELL WTF. Do we know how to find out what the rates will drop to individual markets and how the hell this so called guarantee works?


Your market's rates are posted on your Uber account...go to Profile, then under all the documents you uploaded, there is a section for Contracts and you will see the Service Fee Schedule. That is what governs the rate in the area where you work. The date at the bottom is the effective date. If it's January 9, 2015, your rate is changing.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> If you accept it, they'll bait-and-switch you once again. Their guarantees are based on gross fares, not net. After their 20-28%, you'll be making less than minimum wage!
> 
> Don't do it. If you quit before you start and raise hell, it's the only way we can influence them.
> 
> Good luck finding drivers who will drive for free in their less-than-10-year-old clean cars.


I'm wondering why they came up with a guarantee of $35- for 5 hours this Saturday night... They didn't do it for NY eve. Why now? Is it because people are quitting slave-driving en mass, or else?


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

So it looks like Milwaukee switched from
Base 1.75 to 1.10
1.10/mile to .90
.22/min to .18


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

MikeB said:


> I'm wondering why they came up with a guarantee of $35- for 5 hours this Saturday night... They didn't do it for NY eve. Why now? Is it because people are quitting slave-driving en mass, or else?


Where did you find the $35 guarantee for this Saturday night? It's not in the email I received.


----------



## ImAMac4Life (Oct 9, 2014)

No Service Fee Schedule in my profile...I work in Boston


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Where did you find the $35 guarantee for this Saturday night? It's not in the email I received.


here's copy of email:

Earn $35/hr in fares guaranteed
There's never been a better time to drive! Starting Friday, earn at least * $35/hour guaranteed in fares* during peak hours.
Drive Now
How It Works
Earn at least $35/hour in fares during peak times when you *stay online at least 50 minutes of each hour worked:*
Friday, January 9
9pm - 2am
How to earn your guarantee
Must accept at least 90% of trips
Must average at least 1 trip/hr
Must be online for 50 minutes of every hour worked


----------



## ImAMac4Life (Oct 9, 2014)

I didn't get that email...THANK GOD Boston isn't on the list of cities getting a price cut!


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

what are Boston's current rates?


----------



## xr650r (Dec 22, 2014)

Under the new January9 pay plan I just got a %50 pay cut in my area-I will run 1 more ride and recheck the waybill when done.If its that bad I am done.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Read my lips... They. Don't. Care.


But we can clog their inboxes. I wrote them immediately upon seeing the new acceptance screen. This was before receiving the Uberriffic email how they are so concerned with our earnings. They responded back within 5 minutes with some dribble about 25% for new drivers. I wrote back and said WTF are you talking about, I am not a new driver. I have not heard anything since, but things have exploded around here. I did not hit the accept button, but eventually my screen came back up. I tried my XL and got the acceptance screen. Hmm if one does XL, does one have to avearage 1 XL ride an hour, yeah right. How will they differentiate bewteen XL and X hour guarantees while waiting?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

It is also a way to prevent you driving for Lyft at the same time. You have to leave your app on for 50 minutes each hour and accept 90% of the calls. So if the Uber call comes in when you're on a Lyft call and you decline it, you lose your guaranteed rate.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

3MATX said:


> Do not click the agree button they force you to before you can drive. Just let them struggle to replace the drivers who actually care.


I bet my last dollar that tomorrow will look like any ol day with 1000 drivers fighting for the same water well.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Deadheading is officially a money loser now.


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

Our household will not be logging on to Uber tomorrow.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

MikeB said:


> here's copy of email:
> 
> Earn $35/hr in fares guaranteed
> There's never been a better time to drive! Starting Friday, earn at least * $35/hour guaranteed in fares* during peak hours.
> ...


I didn't receive that one, I only received this one--so apparently that is not for everybody:

To keep things from cooling off after the holidays, this Friday, we're introducing round-the-clock partner guarantees and lowering prices for riders to increase demand and your trips. -　YOUR GUARANTEED MINIMUM FARES -
PEAK$26/hrFri & Sat (5pm-3am)
REGULAR$18/hrDaily (6am-5pm)
Sun-Thu (5pm-Midnight)
OFF-PEAK$12/hrMon-Fri (Midnight-6am)
Sat-Sun (3-6am)
Lower prices have consistently led to higher earnings for partners. We've learned that as more riders get on the road, partners complete more trips-which translates to more money. A 23% fare reduction resulted
in 12% more earnings in Chicago Partner earnings are one of Uber's highest priorities. We've found in cities around the country that high demand is good for everyone, so now we're guaranteeing it.
If you have any questions about this price change and your guarantees, contact us at [email protected] and we'll be happy to help. We'll be monitoring rates accordingly to keep your earnings high.
See you on the road,
Team Uber
Check your Uber Partner App tonight for your city's latest trip rates. How to earn your guarantee Must accept at least 90% of trips Must average at least 1 trip/hour Must be online for 50 minutes of every hour worked


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

MikeB said:


> here's copy of email:
> 
> Earn $35/hr in fares guaranteed
> There's never been a better time to drive! Starting Friday, earn at least * $35/hour guaranteed in fares* during peak hours.
> ...


...lol Why? Plenty of folks to step up I guess. Not a single driver I've talked to will do it... probably a few will try it and realize its simply a diversion.

To keep things from cooling off after the holidays, this Friday, we're introducing round-the-clock partner guarantees and lowering prices for riders to increase demand and your trips.
- YOUR GUARANTEED MINIMUM FARES -
*PEAK*
$18/hr
Fri & Sat (5pm-3am)

*OFF-PEAK*
$12/hr
All other hours
*Lower prices have consistently led to higher earnings for partners.* We've learned that as more riders get on the road, partners complete more trips-which translates to more money.
A 23% fare reduction resulted 
in 12% more earnings in Chicago








Partner earnings are one of Uber's highest priorities. We've found in cities around the country that high demand is good for everyone, so now we're guaranteeing it.

If you have any questions about this price change and your guarantees, contact us at [email protected] and we'll be happy to help. We'll be monitoring rates accordingly to keep your earnings high.

See you on the road,
*Team Uber*

Check your Uber Partner App tonight for your city's latest trip rates.
How to earn your guarantee







Must accept at least 90% of trips






 Must average at least 1 trip/hour






 Must be online for 50 minutes of every hour worked


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

ImAMac4Life said:


> No Service Fee Schedule in my profile...I work in Boston


Scroll all the way down to the bottom of the Profile page.
You will see
Contracts

Partner Agreement November 10 2014
CPUC-Required Safety Document
Service Fee Schedule


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

You guys really think you going to make a free 16 dollar and hour. Uber already knows most of you will make that and if you do they don't pay you anything lol you essentially make 16 bucks after 2-3 rides. Before 20 percent comes out. So 10 dollars then 5 for gas for that hour you made 5 bucks. Not counting everything else water gum mints lol


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I'll be driving. I don't make $14 per hour now. I will make hay while the sun shines. We all know that guarantee is going to go away.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> How to earn your guarantee Must accept at least 90% of trips Must average at least 1 trip/hour *Must be online for 50 minutes of every hour worked*


I guess this is how Uber is trying to weed out drivers with Uber and Lyft apps, so in order to meet the qualifier these drivers won't even turn on the Lyft's app.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

That blog post is hysterical.

Drop the fares by 23% leads to an increase in rides per hour of 45%. Why not drop the fares by 95%, then we could all expect about 50 rides per hour. LOL.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

MikeB said:


> I guess this is how Uber is trying to weed out drivers with Uber and Lyft apps, so in order to meet the qualifier these drivers won't even turn on the Lyft's app.


Wow I didn't even think about it like that. That's smart as heck. Wow kill 2 birds with 1 stone. Lyft better counter this nvm they don't have enough clientele.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I'll be driving. I don't make $14 per hour now. I will make hay while the sun shines. We all know that guarantee is going to go away.


Drive a 100 miles west to SF and you'll be making $35- an hour. You'll be rich!


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

MikeB said:


> I'm wondering why they came up with a guarantee of $35- for 5 hours this Saturday night... They didn't do it for NY eve. Why now? Is it because people are quitting slave-driving en mass, or else?


They hyped up NYE so much because it was supposed to be the "biggest night of the year", so they didn't need guarantees. The streets were saturated with drivers. It was pretty pathetic.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> They hyped up NYE so much because it was supposed to be the "biggest night of the year", so they didn't need guarantees. The streets were saturated with drivers. It was pretty pathetic.


They know people generally make between 16-35 dollars anyway. They not paying a red cent if you make that anyways.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

MikeB said:


> I guess this is how Uber is trying to weed out drivers with Uber and Lyft apps, so in order to meet the qualifier these drivers won't even turn on the Lyft's app.


Here's the workaround. Leave the uber app on even if doing a Lyft fare. If you get a request, accept it and continue with your Lyft fare. The uber passenger while either cancel when they see you aren't headed their way, or you might be able to finish your Lyft fare and still make it to your uber fare, or worst case scenario you can "cancel rider no show". It's shady but not as shady as uber, right?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

wisuber said:


> So it looks like Milwaukee switched from
> Base 1.75 to 1.10
> 1.10/mile to .90
> .22/min to .18


You might as well move to Illinois and drive in Chicago now.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Last time they announced a guaranteed $40- an hour a couple of months ago it was so dead. I kept driving till midnight to make qualifying hours and was only thinking how to get ONE RIDE PER HOUR to qualify. At the end they cheated me, so I had to write them and claim extra $$ they didn't pay me.


----------



## ImAMac4Life (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## ImAMac4Life (Oct 9, 2014)

No Fee Schedule on Profile page


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> It is also a way to prevent you driving for Lyft at the same time. You have to leave your app on for 50 minutes each hour and accept 90% of the calls. So if the Uber call comes in when you're on a Lyft call and you decline it, you lose your guaranteed rate.


LOL had this happen twice tonight. Was on lyft calls when an uber call came in. I just accepted.. finished the lyft call and then did the Uber call. Easy. I used to close the app I wasn't on a call for.. not anymore. The customer can bloody well wait or cancel. Their choice.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

And well all know those "guarantees" are extremely temporary. I would bet they don't last more than a month.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Hee, hee. Did you get the $5 cancel charge.

Or nothing because you were the Uber mandated 5 min late.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Dallas: 

uberX uberXL
Base Fare $0.00 $2.85
Per Mile $0.90 $1.60
Per Minute $0.15 $0.25
Safe Rides Fee $1.00 $1.00
Minimum Fare $4.00 $7.00
Cancellation Fee $6.00 $6.00

Thirty cents a mile reduction for UberXL is a pretty serious ding. For the moment, I question whether Uber is viable for me, and I will reduce or eliminate driving for them in the near term.

I sent them a civil email citing my disagreement with their strategy, and a truthful statement that I'll be focusing my efforts on more profitable ventures for the near future.

Key points to my email were that hourly guarantees were insufficient, particularly when drivers expenses are tied more to the mile and not to the hour.

Also noted (truthfully) that passengers here in Dallas already seemed delighted with the low fares and the service.

It is what it is. Speaking your mind isn't a bad idea, but ranting rarely does anything other than provide a short-lived catharsis.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Tsk, tsk. Shocking, just shocking. If things get really bad I might have to write a letter to the editor of the New York Times. Tsk, tsk.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

I will say this ...

If Years Eve didn't open up our drivers eyes nothing will. It was such a flop from all the hype build up for the biggest night of the year. Then we all actually were able to see the actual full force of just how many drivers there were on the grid. 
That should have really opened up your eyes to the fact that our cities were flooded and saturated with drivers. It all came together on that night. 

Now, knowing that from above we get rate cuts from hell for no good reason. Plus the fact that Uber could give two shits about any one of us as a Partner/Driver! It sure makes me want to go to work all happy and whatnot for such a Fine Company as Uber! 

If this isn't the straw that broke the camels back and we don't take some kind of stance or let our voice be heard then Uber deserves to continue it's path of destruction! And that would be sad! 

Think about it ... what future is left in any of this? 
Do you ever think Uber will raise it's rates? It will never happen. It won't get better it will only get worse!

Now let's do something about it!


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> I will say this ...
> 
> If Years Eve didn't open up our drivers eyes nothing will. It was such a flop from all the hype build up for the biggest night of the year. Then we all actually were able to see the actual full force of just how many drivers there were on the grid.
> That should have really opened up your eyes to the fact that our cities were flooded and saturated with drivers. It all came together on that night.
> ...


Uber is evil.
It's worst than al qaida or Dick Cheney.
It must and will be destroyed.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Opened up the app this morning. tons of drivers in the road. Is it ignorance or stupidity? 

Who wants my Lyft code? Is only a $50 bonus, but the rates are better than uber plus there's tips!


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

It is something we're all touched with, at times. * Lots of wishful thinking/denial and the need for cash flow.*

People can still head out, collect fares. They'll get a deposit next week, and with gas prices remaining low, it will seem like they have more money in the short term. And sometimes people are desperate for that. I have certainly been that way, at various times in my life.

Of course, those who even start to think about the math realize there's a point where, if your car is not subsidized by other means (mine is, partially), you're actually just breaking even, or perhaps even losing money.

In that extreme case, you're actually getting nothing for your time and effort, and pulling equity out of your car like it's an ATM machine.

Sadly, there is always someone willing to step up to the plate and think they can make it work, and there is always someone who needs that fifty bucks more to make rent. Doesn't matter how it is being created/diverted/drained. It could actually mean more driver-hours on the road, as people scramble to make what they made the week before.

So, those cars on the map won't go away. I do hope Uber sees a hit in driver activity and recognizes that this is from drivers who understand. Maybe at some point they'll realize that there is a breaking point. I don't think they'll stop until they go right through it, though.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

^^^ Sad but true. It is something when people make the conscious decision to drive because they need the cash flow. But what is worse, is those people who continue driving because they can't (or won't) do the math and don't realize that they are making so little, or actually losing.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Opened up the app this morning. tons of drivers in the road. Is it ignorance or stupidity?
> 
> Who wants my Lyft code? Is only a $50 bonus, but the rates are better than uber plus there's tips!


Well most of those folks dont check emails. Let a reality check hit them when they do a DFW run for $20 something instead of the usual $30 ish.
Dont even get me started on the old $5 now $4 minimum fares


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Rockwall said:


> Well most of those folks dont check emails. Let a reality check hit them when they do a DFW run for $20 something instead of the usual $30 ish.
> Dont even get me started on the old $5 now $4 minimum fares


Also, Uber's spin doctors carefully buried the lead in that email. You have to read it very closely to see that it's actually a message about lowering fares, and the bit about guarantees is just a smokescreen.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I completed 343 rides. Maintained a 4.83 star rating. Never was warned about acceptance or cancellation rates.

Your loss, Uber.


----------



## anthony1205 (Nov 12, 2014)

3MATX said:


> Agreed. I try to write at least one a day though as I'm taking up one of their highly paid team members time reading and copy and pasting a reply to me. It's small but if everyone did it uber would certainly feel a bit of a hit finacnially.


I write one everytime the email or text me, I must be taking up a lot of someone's time. I am guessing the only time I am really wasting is mine.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> But we can clog their inboxes. I wrote them immediately upon seeing the new acceptance screen. This was before receiving the Uberriffic email how they are so concerned with our earnings. They responded back within 5 minutes with some dribble about 25% for new drivers. I wrote back and said WTF are you talking about, I am not a new driver. I have not heard anything since, but things have exploded around here. I did not hit the accept button, but eventually my screen came back up. I tried my XL and got the acceptance screen. Hmm if one does XL, does one have to avearage 1 XL ride an hour, yeah right. How will they differentiate bewteen XL and X hour guarantees while waiting?


Clog their emails AND quit!


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

just b glad you don't have a Santander deal!


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

Roogy said:


> Here's the workaround. Leave the uber app on even if doing a Lyft fare. If you get a request, accept it and continue with your Lyft fare. The uber passenger while either cancel when they see you aren't headed their way, or you might be able to finish your Lyft fare and still make it to your uber fare, or worst case scenario you can "cancel rider no show". It's shady but not as shady as uber, right?


LOL Yep. That last line is right "It's shady but not as shady as uber, right?"

No more Mr. Niceguy/Nicegal. If Uber cuts your pay 40% with less than a 24 hour notice then perhaps it is time to fight fire with fire and look out for #1.


----------



## anthony1205 (Nov 12, 2014)

uberwatcher said:


> LOL Yep. That last line is right "It's shady but not as shady as uber, right?"
> 
> No more Mr. Niceguy/Nicegal. If Uber cuts your pay 40% with less than a 24 hour notice then perhaps it is time to fight fire with fire and look out for #1.


The more I have read the more I think Roogy is onto something.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

MikeB said:


> Uber is evil.
> It's worst than al qaida or Dick Cheney.
> It must and will be destroyed.


I know an Al Cheney. Coincidence? I don't think so.


----------



## Struggling Actor (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber didn't need to lower rates, people already like it as it costs less than a taxi, they can use credit cards 

and are stick of the type of people and servive they get from cabs most places. So they already use Uber 

and lower rates won't make them use it more.

What all Uber drivers need is a way for people to tip like on the LYFT App, Riders get a box after the 

ride where they can add an optional tip along with their rating, so obviously it can be done and people 

can still do a cashless trip. Also many riders falsely believe they are already tipping as the saw a optional 

box on the account page but what most don't realize is that the 20% changeable tip percentage only 

applies to Uber Taxi ( Taxi's using uber app for payment like in New York City). So all drivers need to 

email Uber and demand a tipping option on the app!!!


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

would you still drive for uber at 90 cents a mile if they had tips? Not me. there's only one reason why people are not riding as much as they were a month or so ago... It's because it's too f****** cold outside


----------



## oracleofdoom (Nov 5, 2014)

Markbrla said:


> Why would they care if you quit? There is someone with a car and a pulse to take your place. Don't waste your time.


I'm not just quitting. I intend to let Uber know that I am telling everyone I know, and asking them to tell everyone they know, and so on, to use Uber's competitors.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberRey said:


> would you still drive for uber at 90 cents a mile if they had tips? Not me. there's only one reason why people are not riding as much as they were a month or so ago... It's because it's too f****** cold outside


We already do that for Lyft & Uber in Chicago. You can only do this for part time cash here. I've been busy with other stuff after the 1st, so I haven't even gone out since NYE.

I actually am in the process of interviewing for a full time job, and I now have a few offers for short term contracts on the table. I've always said I've been driving to fill in the gaps between contracts and only started back in October - so it's always been 90 cents a mile to me in Chicago.

A member here shit their pants when I said I would drive, even after a rate cut in Chicago. There's a limit that I just couldn't drive - and now I see that in all the markets outside of Chicago. I mean .85, or 5 cents less a mile here I would be okay with, but below that you are just a charity driver.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

rjenkins said:


> Also, Uber's spin doctors carefully buried the lead in that email. You have to read it very closely to see that it's actually a message about lowering fares, and the bit about guarantees is just a smokescreen.


They put on the Vaseline (guarantees) first, then rammed it home.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

CT_driver68 said:


> Everyone needs to write uber and complain about these rates. EVERYONE!


waste of time....too many drivers willing to do this for $.50 per mile


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Looks like UberBlack's rates are untouched. Have they ever cut those?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

oracleofdoom said:


> I'm not just quitting. I intend to let Uber know that I am telling everyone I know, and asking them to tell everyone they know, and so on, to use Uber's competitors.


Be careful. The terms of service specifically address that, and they could come after you for money.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Your market's rates are posted on your Uber account...go to Profile, then under all the documents you uploaded, there is a section for Contracts and you will see the Service Fee Schedule. That is what governs the rate in the area where you work. The date at the bottom is the effective date. If it's January 9, 2015, your rate is changing.


I looked at my contract rate and no date was shown.


----------



## prazol (Jan 9, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> If you accept it, they'll bait-and-switch you once again. Their guarantees are based on gross fares, not net. After their 20-28%, you'll be making less than minimum wage!
> 
> Don't do it. If you quit before you start and raise hell, it's the only way we can influence them.
> 
> Good luck finding drivers who will drive for free in their less-than-10-year-old clean cars.


I already accepted the new rate but planned on not driving. Was it possible to drive without accepting the new rates? It is crazy how worthless this job is, unless you are driving with a broken down old car.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

UberRey said:


> would you still drive for uber at 90 cents a mile if they had tips? Not me. there's only one reason why people are not riding as much as they were a month or so ago... It's because it's too f****** cold outside


I'm not sure that people are riding less at all. The only source we have for that is Uber. The fact that there are less trips available is just as likely due to over-recruitment of drivers.

People still need to get from A to B, even when it's cold....and from what we all seem to glean from our passengers is that they LOVE Uber.

Heck, some short trips are due to the weather, as a route normally walked seems a lot more pleasant in a warm car.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

ImAMac4Life said:


> No Fee Schedule on Profile page


That's strange! You should have your agreement, even if your city's rates didn't get cut this time around.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

When they have lowered rates "temporarily" in the past, have they raised them back up at the end of that season??


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> When they have lowered rates "temporarily" in the past, have they raised them back up at the end of that season??


I'm guessing never, or almost never (though I don't care to research rate history for every city).

Raising rates of anything in a competitive market (especially when you're competing on multiple fronts, against taxis, limos, personal cars, rides from friends, and even feet) is very, very difficult without fallout.

That's why cavalierly slashing fares seems like a doomed strategy.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

prazol said:


> I already accepted the new rate but planned on not driving. Was it possible to drive without accepting the new rates? It is crazy how worthless this job is, unless you are driving with a broken down old car.


My 2008 Honda pilot w/142k miles is only worth about $6,000-$7,000. It rides nice, has been well maintained, has leather seats, etc., but I think it could still be classified as a broken down old car in terms of its cash value. But even at an estimated expense rate of about $0.26 per mile, I wouldn't make a profit under uber's new rates.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

How is a Pilot an "X"? They claim to hold 8 passengers (pygmies or little Japanese people)
I had the displeasure of getting one in an XL request, the guy paying complained and got the fare refunded when he stated that he couldn't get the six riders in the one vehicle and had to call a cab.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> How is a Pilot an "X"? They claim to hold 8 passengers (pygmies or little Japanese people)
> I had the displeasure of getting one in an XL request, the guy paying complained and got the fare refunded when he stated that he couldn't get the six riders in the one vehicle and had to call a cab.


It can be XL because it has 8 seats and seatbelts. Not 8 passengers. XL is supposed to seat a maximum of 6 passengers.

I was able to pick up X or XL. XL fares are few and far between here.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> (pygmies or little Japanese people).


cuh............


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

CT_driver68 said:


> Everyone needs to write uber and complain about these rates. EVERYONE!


POST # 8 / CTDRIVER68: □ □ □ Everyone
needs to communicate with the indiv-
idual Venture Capitalists that have
supplied the Juice to Travis's 
Woodless Pecker!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

[QUOTE="UberRey, post: 133038, 

POST # 6 / UBERREY: □ □ □ WHERE did
my favorite Jim Cantore-esque avatar go?
The coral colored balloon is just ... sad.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> When they have lowered rates "temporarily" in the past, have they raised them back up at the end of that season??


Never


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

That pilot's operating cost is more than .26


----------



## kel (Jan 13, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Never


Uber never keep their for saying "these are TEMPORARY price cuts" BUT, they will keep their words when it effects them like 5% commission rate was suppose to be temporary just like the temporary price cuts but the temporary price cuts stayed BUT THEIR commission rates went back up to 20%.

Or when they did another temporary price cut and had a temporary $1 rider fee added to the driver... guess what, temporary price cut STAYED but they took the $1 rider fee back. These new 'temporary price cut" again will stay while the guaranteed hours will go away again. Uber knows, that alot new driver don't know their history of inconsistencies and lies so it continues to work. But the price cuts will get to a point that no matter how Uber sugarcoats it... it will become obvious (hopefully). Keep spreading the words to everyone and everywhere. Good luck everyone. I know most of you just "want" to work and make decent money without this stress every few month.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> If you accept it, they'll bait-and-switch you once again. Their guarantees are based on gross fares, not net. After their 20-28%, you'll be making less than minimum wage!
> 
> Don't do it. If you quit before you start and raise hell, it's the only way we can influence them.
> 
> Good luck finding drivers who will drive for free in their less-than-10-year-old clean cars.


You must be new here.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> You must be new here.


Apparently! It was a no-brainer for me.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Simon said:


> That pilot's operating cost is more than .26


Feel free to check out my math and provide feedback: https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-sloppy-weekly-accounting-12-29-14-1-4-2015.10591/


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

For us, we have a $10 guarantee other than Friday Saturday 5pm -3am which is $20. Okay, so $10 gross fares minus $2.00 is $8.00. I ride per hour required. So unless I drive the Flintstone Mobile, Uber is guaranteeing me less than minimum wage.

Thanx.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> For us, we have a $10 guarantee other than Friday Saturday 5pm -3am which is $20. Okay, so $10 gross fares minus $2.00 is $8.00. I ride per hour required. So unless I drive the Flintstone Mobile, Uber is guaranteeing me less than minimum wage.
> 
> Thanx.


That's what I keep saying! The guarantees are less than minimum wage!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Feel free to check out my math and provide feedback: https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-sloppy-weekly-accounting-12-29-14-1-4-2015.10591/


Looked over your post the numbers hold water. Good job on proving me wrong. Your set up will be profitable. Uber On!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Simon said:


> Looked over your post the numbers hold water. Good job on proving me wrong. Your set up will be profitable. Uber On!


Thanks. I'm still not Ubering for $0.60/mile (after Uber's cut). When considering dead miles, it's still not worth it, even in a vehicle that costs $0.26/paid mile.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Honda Pilot is a POS, sorry, when you shut the door is sounds like a tin can. I tried to sit in the back and when I put my head back I hit the window (put the head rest up after). I also put my arm on the armrest and noticed the it was even with the window.... WTF, god help me if we get hit on the side. Lastly my knees where at my chest level.... Now this is a joke... any car company can put 8 seatbelts in a car but it doesn't mean it will hold 8 persons in any type of comfort. Not impressed at all with Honda's and never will be. It's the japanese equivalent of the Saturn Vue. lol...


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I have an Accord EXL v6 with Navi. Every one of my pax when I was driving loved the car. 

I have 2 a 13 accord exl v6 4 door and a 14 exl v6 coupe 6 speed stick. I have never went wrong with honda. Not that I always buy Honda but they are great reliable cars.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

MikeB said:


> here's copy of email:
> 
> Earn $35/hr in fares guaranteed
> There's never been a better time to drive! Starting Friday, earn at least * $35/hour guaranteed in fares* during peak hours.
> ...


FORBES published a story on this pricing scheme. UBER wants drivers to stay online at least 50 minutes per hour so that they DO NOT switch to driving any LYFT jobs in between. It's easy to do 1 job per hour and even accept 90% of jobs. It's not easy to stay "live" for 50 minutes. I log off after EACH ride to check and clean the car. As well as to "get over" whatever stupid things happened during the last ride; heavy traffic, route dispute, drunken behavior, drive-through demands, etc. So, I wouldn't meet that standard. And I only drive for UBER, so they don't have to worry about me switching over.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> Yep.. but I have 5 burner phones. So i'm "guaranteed" my average of 1 trip per hour. Going to game the hell out of the system. Friend has burners also.


How did's that work ??????? You only have one account LOL


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> Honda Pilot is a POS, sorry, when you shut the door is sounds like a tin can. I tried to sit in the back and when I put my head back I hit the window (put the head rest up after). I also put my arm on the armrest and noticed the it was even with the window.... WTF, god help me if we get hit on the side. Lastly my knees where at my chest level.... Now this is a joke... any car company can put 8 seatbelts in a car but it doesn't mean it will hold 8 persons in any type of comfort. Not impressed at all with Honda's and never will be. It's the japanese equivalent of the Saturn Vue. lol...


Cool. Thank you for your "constructive" point of view. I don't really give a **** if it's a piece of shit in relation to UberX. I'm not trying to pretend it's a limo. I'm not a car snob. I have other responsibilities; I just could not bring myself to blow ridiculous amounts of money on a car that will quickly depreciate. It's just not financially wise.

However, when I was driving, I did receive a lot of compliments from passengers for having a "really nice cab." Even a football player said that.

Your knees were in your chest? Where were you sitting? My husband is 6' 4" and fits in it just fine.

Every time someome wanted to use the third row, I warned them that it was very uncomfortable.

It's not as spacious as a Suburban, or as fancy as a BMW (or whatever), but we are only a family of 3.

It has been a pretty damn reliable vehicle for us, and I plan to drive it until it just can't be fixed anymore. It gets us where we need to go.


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

Giving this to every passenger until I'm deativated.


----------



## Christopher Daniel Jones (Jan 14, 2015)

I saw that and thought noting about it. I got the message right after I accepted a fare and did not have time to read it. I amean already a driver for Lyft and Sidecar and will drive with them more. I have read so many blogs here about UBER and I am choozing not to drive with them and I will point my friends who also drive with them to these forums. It is not right they are money hungry pigs who are making people drive for them so they can make money. From what I am reading onow these forums they do not care abut their drivers at all.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

3MATX said:


> Giving this to every passenger until I'm deativated.
> View attachment 3703


The not requiring English and knowing the area, I just witnessed for a *FACT*.

Went to the local office to turn in my phone and the CSR there was in the process of talking with a new driver. He is saying "I don't talk no English too good and don't know where I go. I stay off big roads till I know where go (No bullshit, sounded just like that). So this guy don't speak no good English and don't know where go.

My friends, meet the future of UberX.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Cool. Thank you for your "constructive" point of view. I don't really give a **** if it's a piece of shit in relation to UberX. I'm not trying to pretend it's a limo. I'm not a car snob. I have other responsibilities; I just could not bring myself to blow ridiculous amounts of money on a car that will quickly depreciate. It's just not financially wise.
> 
> However, when I was driving, I did receive a lot of compliments from passengers for having a "really nice cab." Even a football player said that.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was the third row, which Honda claims can fit three adults.... very small adults. 
I see your point in using it for UberX and you're correct, it's not financially wise at all to purchase a car just for Uber. 
Congrats.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I have had very good luck in lawsuits where arbitration was required. I always won. And it was all done quickly. Whenever I see that clause in a contract I'm a happy camper.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> Yes, it was the third row, which Honda claims can fit three adults.... very small adults.
> I see your point in using it for UberX and you're correct, it's not financially wise at all to purchase a car just for Uber.
> Congrats.


Not for adults, unless you scoot the 2nd row forward, then everyone is scrunched in.

And I'll agree that there is a good bit of road noise.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I have had very good luck in lawsuits where arbitration was required. I always won. And it was all done quickly. Whenever I see that clause in a contract I'm a happy camper.


Can you elaborate?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Independent arbitration is much better than going to court because it's cheaper, faster, and your lawyer gets a much smaller percentage of the award. It has the same caliber of people doing the judging as a regular court room, and it's purpose is to get a binding legal decision so you can get your money and start living your life again rather than suffering the misery of being in the legal system.

I am in California. I am not a lawyer I just have two examples from my own life.

In one lawsuit both the other party and I agreed to a "private judge" to make decisions for the discovery part of the lawsuit. These private judges are lawyers who are often tapped by the legal system, temporarily hired by the Government as judges to help out with the huge caseload in local courts.

We two parties to the lawsuit had stipulated to most things except two somewhat thorny issues. For a few hundred dollars we agreed to hire an independent private judge. We both agreed that we would abide by the decision. We could have reserved our right to appeal to a regular judge, but all we really wanted was a decision so that we could go forward with the lawsuit. Any party can drag a lawsuit out for an incredible length of time merely to exhaust the other party. Our goal was not to make the other party suffer, but to to get a legal decision, an award, and get out of there. Anyone who has been party to a lawsuit knows that it eats up a huge amount of your life, you dedicate a huge amount of energy to a miserable situation.

Also, if you're in court, the decision is often not cut and dried. Both lawyers make their cases and it's often a crapshoot how the judge will perceive the issue and which law they will focus on the make their decisions

The second case was an insurance claim against me and I refused to allow my carrier to pay it, because I knew there was no actual evidence that the minor damage done to my neighbors car was caused by my tree falling onto his property. He was scamming his own insurance company. My insurance adjuster thought I was crazy, but it went to arbitration and I won easily, and there was no decision against me on the record.

The third lawsuit was more interesting. The other party refused to consider arbitration, and then the night before the court date settled and paid me. an outrageous amount of money. Find me someone unwilling to go to arbitration and it's pretty likely they're guilty.

In my opinion all legal issues should be handled through arbitration because otherwise they will completely take over your life, cost a lot of money, and you might lose and have to pay costs.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

People here need to understand that Uber is not going anywhere, and there will always be a fresh batch of drivers willing to work for peanuts, it is just the new reality with this new crappy economy and the push for the minimum and low wage jobs that are being created, thank you NAFTA. Even after the steep rate cuts here in NYC, there is more Uber drivers on the road than ever before "scratching my head", from UberT, UberX, UberXL "which killed the UberSUV" Uber Black, Uber SUV, we even have Uber Rush "bike messenger service, yes they are are also trying to kill the messenger market. Uber is valuated at 40 billion and growing at a break neck pace, what makes anyone here think that anything they do or say will change that. Yes I sound like doom and gloom, and it surely is for people thinking they can make a living or close to one with Uber, Uber is slowly but surely changing the transportation industry, and all those FHV and Taxi companies thinking they are safe, better get the ready for some anal probing. Anyone remember when Google showed up, people where like what is Google, well now when you need to find out something about anything people just tell you just Google it "man I should have bought stock during their initial IPO offering", well it looks like in ten years time when someone needs to go somewhere, the saying will go like this, just Uber it "who needs a car when you have some idiot driver drive you around at one tenth of the cost of owning a car". I checked the Uber app last night at 1 AM on a weekday, and the roads where flooded with Uber cars of all tiers, the only people at least here in NYC that can slow Uber down a bit is the TLC, but my question is do they have the nuts to do so, slow them down with the over saturation of cars, and those ludicrous cheap fares that are not a sustainable business model for anyone operating a Taxi in NYC. I am not holding my breath. People here wasting their time and energy complaining about Uber, think of something that will better your life, and stop wasting all that energy on something that you can not control.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> People here need to understand that Uber is not going anywhere, and there will always be a fresh batch of drivers willing to work for peanuts, it is just the new reality with this new crappy economy and the push for the minimum and low wage jobs that are being created...


I disagree. There's a limit to the number of people with clean enough driving and criminal records, new enough cars, personable and clean enough to maintain higher than 4.6 star rating, desperate enough to work for next to nothing, and willing to let a bunch of people in their cars.

Eventually a lawsuit or protests/strikes big enough will prove that Uber is sidestepping the law (in my opinion) by treating people like employees instead of ICs the way things are going.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I disagree. There's a limit to the number of people with clean enough driving and criminal records, new enough cars, personable and clean enough to maintain higher than 4.6 star rating, desperate enough to work for next to nothing, and willing to let a bunch of people in their cars.


You will be quite surprised that this limit you are talking about is endless, try going to the Uber office in NYC, you will understand, plenty of fresh meat, there is so much fresh meat that Uber holds their applications until some driver decides to leave because he went broke, Uber on everyone.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> You will be quite surprised that this limit you are talking about is endless, try going to the Uber office in NYC, you will understand, plenty of fresh meat, there is so much fresh meat that Uber holds their applications until some driver decides to leave because he went broke, Uber on everyone.


Yes, it seems that way, but after a few years, especially once the economy recovers, who is going to be driving for pennies?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Yes, it seems that way, but after a few years, especially once the economy recovers, who is going to be driving for pennies?


The economy is not recovering any time soon, and with companies like Uber it will take much longer than you think, get ready for the new norm, low and minimum wage jobs, and those few lucky ones making the big bucks, maybe you have not been paying attention of what has been happening in this country, there was a study done and in NYC alone 60% of people pretty much are living paycheck to paycheck, so what makes you think that this Uber steamroller will subside, as more money strapped desperate people will keep this train rolling until it accomplishes it's mission, you think TK and all his fat pocketed buddies gorging on caviar and flying on their private jets care about you or me, once they cash out, they could care less.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> The economy is not recovering any time soon, and with companies like Uber it will take much longer than you think, get ready for the new norm, low and minimum wage jobs, and those few lucky ones making the big bucks, maybe you have not been paying attention of what has been happening in this country, there was a study done and in NYC alone 60% of people pretty much are living paycheck to paycheck, so what makes you think that this Uber steamroller will subside, as more money strapped desperate people will keep this train rolling until it accomplishes it's mission, you think TK and all his fat pocketed buddies gorging on caviar and flying on their private jets care about you or me, once they cash out, they could care less.


No, they don't care. That's obvious. I'm sure TK believes in Social Darwinism.

I think if the someone can stop Uber, this would've been the time. IF every driver with the option stopped driving, we would see change. But we don't see change. We see people continuing to drive. We see people continuing to make that company what it is.

We need to stop driving for Uber.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Who is WE, you can't be speaking for everyone, you need to understand, the reality of the situation is that people will work for peanuts, and they don't care about you, there is no WE in today's economy especially in the Taxi industry, never was and never will be, face reality.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I am a part-time driver doing this for fun and pocket change. There's no reason I should stop driving. It's fun. Our cars are underutilized. I might do five rides a day total and the rest of the time stay home near my refrigerator and my dog. 

We draw the line at late-night drunks. They are all yours.

There's a huge difference between the Sacramento suburb drivers and New York City. 

You have to take my section of the driver population into account when making pronouncements. I'm happy to lob you advice on how to get your poor pathetic plight into the media, but I'm holding an iPhone right now, and I know the real appalling conditions the young women who put these phones together live in. The day every driver stops using their smart phone is the day I will stop driving in solidarity - "Workers of the world unite "

(This offer valid for one day only - not to be combined with any other offer)


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> The economy is not recovering any time soon, and with companies like Uber it will take much longer than you think, get ready for the new norm, low and minimum wage jobs, and those few lucky ones making the big bucks, maybe you have not been paying attention of what has been happening in this country,* there was a study done and in NYC alone 60% of people pretty much are living paycheck to paycheck,* so what makes you think that this Uber steamroller will subside, as more money strapped desperate people will keep this train rolling until it accomplishes it's mission, you think TK and all his fat pocketed buddies gorging on caviar and flying on their private jets care about you or me, once they cash out, they could care less.


That is %100 a fact, most of my friends have moved out of NYC because every single person take a piece of your paycheck everywhere you go. Simple example, my older sister is an attorney, makes about $315K/year with a large real estate firm. Pays in taxes .... ready.... $115K, rent.... $31,200. For those not good at math that's $146,200 gone, then add car payment/insurance, living and commuting expenses and she is lucky to see $140K. You'all might think that's a decent chunk of change but it's not, not for NYC, and she shares her apartment. For someone like her with the education and status she has this cost of living is financially irresponsible. 
So you cannot compare Miami with NYC in this situation, NYC is out of control with the cost of living and taxes.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I am a part-time driver doing this for fun and pocket change. There's no reason I should stop driving. It's fun. Our cars are underutilized. I might do five rides a day total and the rest of the time stay home near my refrigerator and my dog.
> 
> We draw the line at late-night drunks. They are all yours.
> 
> ...


It's not just your time you're being undercompensated for, it's your risk, too: insurance gaps, risk of accident, risk of receiving a citation, risk of having your property damaged, depreciation on your vehicle, etc. (I know you know all this. I'm posting it mostly for others reading it who may not.)


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> That is %100 a fact, most of my friends have moved out of NYC because every single person take a piece of your paycheck everywhere you go. Simple example, my older sister is an attorney, makes about $315K/year with a large real estate firm. Pays in taxes .... ready.... $115K, rent.... $31,200. For those not good at math that's $146,200 gone, then add car payment/insurance, living and commuting expenses and she is lucky to see $140K. You'all might think that's a decent chunk of change but it's not, not for NYC, and she shares her apartment. For someone like her with the education and status she has this cost of living is financially irresponsible.
> So you cannot compare Miami with NYC in this situation, NYC is out of control with the cost of living and taxes.


Yes I agree with your statement, but NYC is not Florida, there is a reason we are taxed the way we are, it's called quality of life living, you have to pay into the infrastructure that is NY and NYC. When tourists from around the world sit down with their families and make plans to visit the USA, NYC is on top of their list, not California, Florida, Texas and so on. Yes Florida is nice, when I retire.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Yes I agree with your statement, but NYC is not Florida, there is a reason we are taxed the way we are, it's called quality of life living, you have to pay into the infrastructure that is NY and NYC. *When tourists from around the world sit down with their families and make plans to visit the USA, NYC is on top of their list, not California, Florida,* Texas and so on. Yes Florida is nice, when I retire.


Whattttttt?!! Is that a joke? Maybe I missed it...

Disney World is the most visited place in the world! Further, people want to visit the beach on their vacation, not the hustle and bustle of a crowded city.

I love nyc. I'm not knocking it. I know there are plenty of people who do visit NYC from all over the world and love it, but to say NYC is at the top of the international traveler's list is totally wrong.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

It's far from a joke, Disney World, really.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Maybe I'm wrong. Looks like Times Square beats Magic Kingdom.

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/4858066


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> It's far from a joke, Disney World, really.


Yes, really. Have you been to Orlando and seen all the Englishmen in burgundy socks and Jesus sandals? Lol

Or all the NEDs with their football strips and trackies and Burberry. Lmao.


----------



## Mike Vidal (Jan 10, 2015)

Chris Dee said:


> That is %100 a fact, most of my friends have moved out of NYC because every single person take a piece of your paycheck everywhere you go. Simple example, my older sister is an attorney, makes about $315K/year with a large real estate firm. Pays in taxes .... ready.... $115K, rent.... $31,200. For those not good at math that's $146,200 gone, then add car payment/insurance, living and commuting expenses and she is lucky to see $140K. You'all might think that's a decent chunk of change but it's not, not for NYC, and she shares her apartment. For someone like her with the education and status she has this cost of living is financially irresponsible.
> So you cannot compare Miami with NYC in this situation, NYC is out of control with the cost of living and taxes.


Liberal politics


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Maybe I'm wrong. Looks like Times Square beats Magic Kingdom.
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/4858066


Oh my god, the Huffington Post is a rag, nothing they ever post is or can be substantiated.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Yes I agree with your statement, but NYC is not Florida, there is a reason we are taxed the way we are, it's called quality of life living, you have to pay into the infrastructure that is NY and NYC. When tourists from around the world sit down with their families and make plans to visit the USA, NYC is on top of their list, not California, Florida, Texas and so on. Yes Florida is nice, when I retire.


WOW, easy there partner, NYC is not what it used to be. Take away Broadway, or what's left of it, and it has nothing.... nothing. The airports are why so many people visit, it's the gateway from Europe. Florida has the gateway from South America. By the way... Florida's population boom is mainly from people fleeing NJ and NYC. As for quality of life ??? Your taxed because of all the corruption in NYC buddy, the corruption in NY is only surpassed by NJ and that's not something to be proud of so high taxes and fees are not to improve the "quality of life" that doesn't really even exist in NYC. Take it from an ex-NYer, lived in Manhattan for enough years until I realized it was money being flushed down the toilet and I moved to NJ, , until finally moving to south Florida.


----------



## Peza (Jan 16, 2015)

wisuber said:


> So it looks like Milwaukee switched from
> Base 1.75 to 1.10
> 1.10/mile to .90
> .22/min to .18


Kansas City : Base 1.00
0.85/ mile
0.15/ minute Pathetic.

THE PURPOSE OF ALL THIS OF COURSE, IS TO COMPLETELY KILL OFF EACH AND EVERY CAB COMPANY .......


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Peza said:


> Kansas City : Base 1.00
> 0.85/ mile
> 0.15/ minute Pathetic.
> 
> THE PURPOSE OF ALL THIS OF COURSE, IS TO COMPLETELY KILL OFF EACH AND EVERY CAB COMPANY .......


...and bus.

Are you all logging off for the night? Jan 16, 5p to 3a NO RIDES


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> ...and bus.
> 
> Are you all logging off for the night? Jan 16, 5p to 3a NO RIDES


He probably not. Uber addiction is high


----------



## Copperas Cove Uber (Dec 14, 2014)

Nobody that drives for Uber is irreplaceable, and there is always somebody more than willing to replace you. The Riders are the only ones with any kind of power play and they love it when Uber reduces rates. So as long as they are happy Uber will keep doing what it's doing. The sooner drivers figure that out the better they will be. So shut up and quit or drive. It sucks, but quit crying and get out there and make your money.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Copperas Cove Uber said:


> Nobody that drives for Uber is irreplaceable, and there is always somebody more than willing to replace you. The Riders are the only ones with any kind of power play and they love it when Uber reduces rates. So as long as they are happy Uber will keep doing what it's doing. The sooner drivers figure that out the better they will be. So shut up and quit or drive. It sucks, but quit crying and get out there and make your money.


WHERE'S THE MONEY?!

The week of the pay cuts, I worked Monday through Thursday, logged 45.6 hours, and my paycheck was ... Wait for it ... $80.02!!! $80! That's before expenses.

That Thursday evening, they released the new rate cuts, and I quit.

We can do something! Atlanta is doing something -- enough to get the media's attention, anyway: http://www.11alive.com/story/news/local/2015/01/16/uber-fare-cut-protest/21853793/

Maybe you should take your own advice: "So shut up and quit or drive. It sucks, but quit crying and get out there and make your money."


----------



## Copperas Cove Uber (Dec 14, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> WHERE'S THE MONEY?!
> 
> The week of the pay cuts, I worked Monday through Thursday, logged 45.6 hours, and my paycheck was ... Wait for it ... $80.02!!! $80! That's before expenses.
> 
> ...


----------



## Copperas Cove Uber (Dec 14, 2014)

Lol, hit me up tomorrow when Uber is still sticking to their guns about these price cuts and all those 900 drivers protesting go chasing the surge rates tonight. I'm sticking to my previous statement, every driver is replaceable. Everybody would like to think that they are an invaluable asset to whatever business they work for but the truth is there is always somebody willing to take your place, and the more time you waste complaining and less time working you are just helping them replace you. Especially at $80 in 45.6 hours, when other drivers are bringing in $1200 in 30 hours. Maybe you should actually get out there and hustle, instead setting in front of your computer or phone in your PJs complaining while expecting to cherry pick rides from your house. There is money to be made if you know how to do it, the problem is nobody wants to work for it. And the work ain't even that hard. I wish the rates were still higher, but me crying bout it ain't gonna change it, and for every driver that don't turn on their app today 3 will. I am all about the cause, if there is a true means to an end, but I don't see an honestly productive solution as of now. I totally don't agree with Ubers math that low rates which is more rides and money, cause Uber fails to take into consideration the additional miles at lower rates for drivers, so we are essentially driving twice as much for 33% less money, causing more wear and tear for less money. It sucks, but I understand that if I don't do it somebody else will. I'm lucky enough to have a primary income that is substantially higher and do this as more of a hobby, and some quick bonus money. But for those of you that do it full time it really sucks.


----------

